
Show HN: Fibery – Connected Workspace for Teams - tablet
https://fibery.io/connect
======
fitzn
Congrats on the successful PH launch! :)

Product looks cool. My gut reaction is that its flexibility makes for a higher
barrier to entry for a new customer, but its flexibility will also make for a
massive tailwind once you get it rolling. Just my two cents and what do I
know. Will keep this in mind for use at Reflect when we get there.

~~~
tablet
Thanks! You are exactly right, it is hard to start, but hard to abandon when
you are in.

